# Tacx Cosmos query.



## Andy in Sig (18 Oct 2007)

Has anybody got experience of the Tacx Cosmos T-1970 ergo trainer? Does it do what it says on the tin? I'm thinking of getting one for the winter months.


----------



## bobbyp (18 Oct 2007)

I'm in a similar situation so I'll be interested to see responses. I'm weighing up between Cosmos and Fortius. Fortius would be ideal but I don't really want to get a PC to sit in the shed. Apparently can be upgraded to fortius later if you want.

As you're in Germany you can get a decent price. I've seen them on bike24.net for about 40% less than in UK. I'd import one if I could remember any german to translate the manual!


----------



## Andy in Sig (18 Oct 2007)

If you go on some of the German cycling suppliers websites, I'm sure that some of them will do their stuff in English so ordering would be no problem. The Cosmos is currently on offer by Rose Versand at 649 Euros. I'd be surprised if the instructions weren't multilingual. Even if they were in German you'd have no probs getting a copy in English either via the internet or the manufacturer.


----------



## bobbyp (18 Oct 2007)

Well, I'm hoping to get a bit of a bonus cheque in a few days so could well be an early birthday present for me!


----------



## nickcoll (25 Nov 2007)

I have recently bought a Taxc Cosmos ergo trainer and am delighted with it. I bought it fro £500 from JE James and it does everything I need without a PC, speed, power, cadence, heartbeat, analysis downloads to PC. It allows you to program in your own routes. I programmed an old childhood favourite route around the Gower the other day and brough back loads of memories of struggling up sharp inclines followed by steep decents. Brilliant.

If anyone has one and needs to program specific routes, I could help with this.

Cheers.


----------

